

Instagram Announces Plans to Expand Advertising - hgennaro
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/03/technology/instagram-to-announce-plans-to-expand-advertising.html?_r=0

======
panarky
The headline at one point was "Instagram, Mostly Ad-Free, Opens the
Floodgates".

[http://imgur.com/Lr8Cr2n](http://imgur.com/Lr8Cr2n)

